# Anyone currently PUPO and on the 2ww?



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Anyone on the tortuous 2ww at the moment??  How're you getting on? (I've got 9 days to go)

Charlie x


----------



## miss E (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Charlie, 

I have got 4 days to go till OTD after a FET, and feel like Im going mad. Have stupidly done 5 tests incl 1 this morn, all come back with a BFN. So now Im in pieces, and convinced myself it hasnt worked. I just need to know either way now!!!

Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS!! Don't lose hope - embies can take until day 10 to implant and if that were the case, wouldn't show an HCG level. DON'T test for the next couple of days - you may get a lovely surprise at the end of it  It's not over yet chick 

Luckily I don't keep any HPT's in the house until the last day - or I'd probably doing the same! 

Charlie xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am testing Tuesday - eeek!

Had a weird dream last night - involved a clear blue digital test that came up 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' then after 5 minutes I looked at it again and it said 'sorry, we made a mistake NOT pregnant and sugar found in urine - are you diabetic?'

Ehhh? My brain is going craaaazzzzy     

Also spent the rest of the night dreaming about water pouring down the walls and through the roof - apparently that means that I am suffering a great loss and misery, or being busy with unproductive endeavours.

I really am mad!


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL Hazel - your dream DID actually make me laugh out loud  Poor you ((((hugs)))) Actually, vivid dreams are a really good sign! (don't worry too much about the content lol) I'm testing next Friday/Sat 

I jumped into DH's warm (not hot) bath for about 3 minutes yesterday to have a wash, then proceeded to wet myself (clearish water, not urine?) and then this morning had a little round speck of red/organge on the tissue and freaked out I'd washed away 'the twins'!!  

I've been assured today that that isn't possible, however it's clear the the 2ww sends us all insane...you're not on your own chick! 

Keep up with the pma

xx


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

hi ladies

i had one embie transferred last tuesday! i test next monday at the clinic. im going mad with symptoms - im rather crampy and lots of twinges, my boobs are achy, huge and feel like they weigh a ton!!! anyone else got symptoms?


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hiya  Congrats on being PUPO!

Are you taking progesterone/HRT? That will expaine the (.Y.)! Try not to symptom spot if you can - the drugs are a nightmare for confusing us. I've had the usual AF cramps and a sore left ovary for 48 hours (god knows why), but I'm trying to ignore everything!

A week to go for you lovely - you're doing good   xx


----------



## miss E (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

How are you doing, just thought I'd let you know that it was OTD today, and I got a   , and am completely gutted as is Dp, but hey ho, life goes on, and maybe we will have another crack in a few months time if we can get the money!. Am just gonna go back to not thinking about getting pregnant and enjoy my beautiful boy, who means the absolute earth.

Good luck for you hon, really hope you get a better result than me.......


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh no poppet  I'm SO sorry - big hugs to both of you (((()))). Loving your pma - of course you can try again in a little while - in the meantime take care of each other and enjoy your little man

Thinking of you xxx


----------

